# vivarium background glue



## msharples0782 (Oct 12, 2008)

hi having just bought a new rock background picture for my bd viv i was wondering what the best thing to stick it on with would be? it dosnt have a sticky back. thanks


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

just a double sided tape will do


----------



## DJSimes (Feb 3, 2009)

or the sticky-backed velcro?


----------



## mork (Feb 18, 2010)

anything else recommended?

i got glue but now found out is for glass

want something that not leave too much residue etc behind or can clean off easy

tape and velcro dont sound very good


----------

